# Nikon D5200 vs Canon 700d



## Drapes (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking for a mid priced DSLR. Finding it difficult to choose between the above. anyone got any advice?


----------



## Tang (Jan 19, 2014)

Personally, I believe the Nikon will be a better value. Before I go any further, have you been able to hold both cameras and see which which you're more comfortable with? I was never a fan of how the lower-end Canon's felt, but ymmv. They're both going to have great image quality in the daytime, but the Nikon will be better at higher ISO's. 

If you have any questions feel free to ask.

EDIT: do you plan of shooting a lot of video or just stills?


----------



## Drapes (Jan 20, 2014)

Its for my honeymoon really going on safari. I will be taking videos but more for stills.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 20, 2014)

I've got a Canon, plan on buying a Canon, and everyone I know (almost literally) uses Nikon. 

As far as the debate on image quality, I'd ignore that completely. Guys are basically running lab tests and looking for little differences, nothing that noticeable in the real world. I did a couple blind tests between the D7100 and Canon 70D, and I actually liked most of the Canon photos more; people say Nikons have better dynamic range, but I found I liked how Canon handled the noise a bit better, and I liked Canon's colours a bit more. But that's neither here nor there.

When you buy a DSLR, you're basically buying into a lens system. So if you know people who have one or the other and take photography pretty seriously, I'd consider getting the one they have, because you have a lot more lenses you can try out before you buy, and you'll probably get some good deals when they want to sell lenses.

If you don't really know anyone with a semi-serious DSLR setup, then go into a shop and get whichever one feels better in your hands. You'll get some buyer's remorse after a few months probably either way, but that will pass.  Go with the one that physically feels better, and see how you get along with the menus and UI. I find Nikons to be a little tight and cluttered for my sausage fingers, and their menus make me feel like I have a learning disability. My friend says he finds Nikons more comfortable, and that Canon's menus confuse him.

FWIW, if you think you'll be doing a lot of video, Canons are indeed better for that (especially the 70D, but the T5i should still work great).

TL;DR: If you don't know someone with a lot of DSLR gear with a certain brand, then get the one that feels better in your hands.

Also, whatever you end up going with, get a cheap prime (fixed focal length) lens to go with the kit lens that comes with the camera. If you go Canon, get the 50mm f/1.8. Nikon, get the 35mm f/1.8 or their 50/1.8.

edit: If you're going to be going on a safari, you'll probably want a long zoom lens. Each company should make a 55-250 that is meant to go with the kit lens, or will come in a kit. Get that, too, so you're far enough away that the lions won't maul you.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 20, 2014)

You probably don't want to buy from this seller (buying electronics from China can be dangerous), but this is the kit I'm talking about with both zooms.

Canon EOS 700D Kit 18-55mm STM+55-250mm IS II+16GB+Battery+2xUV | eBay


----------



## Drapes (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for your extensive reply. I was hoping we could pay a little more for a grade up but not really worth it when Ive only ever used compacts before.

My dad uses Nikon and has a few different lenses so pretty tempted to just go with the Nikon was hoping someone had an argument as to the canon but they seem pretty similar other than a few tiny differences.

(My dad refused to give me advice as he knows that I would just go with opposite haha!)


----------



## Tang (Jan 20, 2014)

Drapes said:


> Thanks for your extensive reply. I was hoping we could pay a little more for a grade up but not really worth it when Ive only ever used compacts before.
> 
> My dad uses Nikon and has a few different lenses so pretty tempted to just go with the Nikon was hoping someone had an argument as to the canon but they seem pretty similar other than a few tiny differences.
> 
> (My dad refused to give me advice as he knows that I would just go with opposite haha!)



Seriously, there's your answer right there. If your dad has Nikon lens he'd let you use definitely go Nikon.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 20, 2014)

Tang said:


> Seriously, there's your answer right there. If your dad has Nikon lens he'd let you use definitely go Nikon.


----------

